# Say hi to Angyal (Angel)



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

I picked her up yesterday... It wasn't an easy night! She can howl like a **** dog! Nothing outrageous as she's just a baby really...

She's my first Vizsla... So I can't help but to notice what is different from her in comparison to other dogs...

1) paw structure. Almost like she's got another finger joint, she can actually grab with them.

2) unlimited access. My morkie has to be in a special loving mood for me to play with her paws and tail. The V lets you play paw and tail anytime.

I'm sure I'll notice more stuff.... 

She's got a tremendous appetite! My mom and I fed her some homemade Hungarian csirke paprikas, and she literally went from shy pup, to Vizsla Rockstar! She chased my Morkie around for five minutes! Victim turned into Hunter! Lol


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's darling,and sounds like she's well on her way to having you wrapped around her (paw) finger.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

fogadtatás!

Az Ön vizsla fogja változtatni az életed.

Chicken paprika typically has onion in it which is toxic to dogs, especially puppies b/ they are so small...you might want to eliminate that part of it, at least for her...


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Gingerling said:


> fogadtatás!
> 
> Az Ön vizsla fogja változtatni az életed.
> 
> Chicken paprika typically has onion in it which is toxic to dogs, especially puppies b/ they are so small...you might want to eliminate that part of it, at least for her...


Koszonom!

Only got chicken from us....

But thanks for the info!

She will change my life no doubt!

Hivatalos Magyar Kutya !


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Pooped!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww..... She is adorable!! Don't you feel lucky?


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Very lucky! 

Although it's very early stages, it's clear to me that this animal is more than a typical dog. There is something more to it. Can't quite put it to words yet, but in time I will.

I feel this experience (relationship) will also develop me in tbd ways...

I'm sure it will be both very challenging and rewarding!

Sidebar: I do have allergies, and so far so good... I do have symptoms but every dog I've lived with involved an adjustment for me, ie runny nose subsided after a month or so.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Please do not disturb.... 🐶


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep!! They are just babies, and need their sleep...
Even as she grows... you will know !! when she needs a nap... just like a toddler... PUT THAT BABy TO BED!!!!

You Will learn what a "Zoomie Is" Ha Ha ;D


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Velcro Vizsla?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Another long day...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Shark...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amber Louise (Jan 4, 2016)

What a sweetie


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82S740P5-0E&sns=em


My movie star!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Adorable. And well photographed


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

The good life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Just an update


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Her first point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Chillin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

First swim!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abahn (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

